
Author Lucy Cleary - msclear
http://sylviabrowder.com/featured/author-lucy-cleary.html/
======
msclear
I would love to hear feedback. I am a first time Author and my story is about
my mother's struggles, heartache and pain as she copes with the abduction of
her child. This is a story that has a prevalent impact on issues in our
society today ABDUCTION

